# [SOLVED] URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
XP 
Since last nite, McAfee keeps blocking all of web-sites I need to access.

I used 'Add and Remove' program to remove it, however McAfee also keeps blocking NOT to remove the program. McAfee keeps popping up at the bottom corner NOT to remove it every time I tried to remove it. 

Nothing else helps to remove McAfee which forces me to purchase. :sad:
I'm totally stuck with this VERY nasty program!

How to remove McAfee program? I need to acess web-page so badly?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

While McAfee has its own uninstaller to run after uninstalling it via Progs & Features, using Advanced in the free version of Revo in Safe Mode with Networking is a better option and while you're in that mode you can download a free AV of your choice.


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*



Tomken15 said:


> While McAfee has its own uninstaller to run after uninstalling it via Progs & Features, using Advanced in the free version of Revo in Safe Mode with Networking is a better option and while you're in that mode you can download a free AV of your choice.


Thanks for the response.

Unfortunately, it didn't work. McAfee is still popping up and keeps blocking all of the web-sites. HELP!!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

did you use the mccafee uninstaller from the mccafee website?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

After uninstalling, you have to reboot to complete the process. If you've done that, look for; c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\app and delete the contents. If that doesn't work, you have to reinstall McAfee and follow greenbrucelee's advice.


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*



greenbrucelee said:


> did you use the mccafee uninstaller from the mccafee website?


 No, I didn't do that, since all of web-pages have been blocking, including McAfee site. HELP!!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

follow that link.

Have you stopped paying for mcafee and let your subscription lapse? this could be why you are being blocked.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

Boot the PC in the safe mode, select safe mode with networking. Now go to the McAfee web site and run the uninstaller.

To be honest, sounds like you are infected with something.

BG


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*



Basementgeek said:


> Boot the PC in the safe mode, select safe mode with networking. Now go to the McAfee web site and run the uninstaller.
> 
> To be honest, sounds like you are infected with something.
> 
> BG


Yes, I agree that the PC/XP got infected with some sort of virus or similar one. 
My next question is;
How to solve the issue? I need to access the web-sites VERY badly.
Particularly, e-mails with Outlook Express with XP. 

Or, the PC was already trashed and there is no way to rescue?

Thanks for any honest opinions.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support ForumForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

Read the post linked below and then post the requested information in the Security Center > Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum; a malware-removal expert will assist you. Be patient -- they have a lot of work to do and are very busy.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*



> Have you stopped paying for mcafee and let your subscription lapse? this could be why you are being blocked.
> __________________


It appears to me that McAfee has been blocking, not Virus. It's a very nasty vendor that I suspect as seeing 'Purcahse' full edition priced $99.00 at the bottom corner of the screen.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

I stopped using MacAfee years ago when they started "scare tactics" advertising and their product became harder to remove from systems. However, I don't think that they would resort to "ransomware." You may still have malware on your system.

Use the MacAfee Removal Tool and if you have any more trouble then have the anti-virus techs here assist you -- they can remove just about anything nefarious from your computer.

McAfee Removal Tool - McAfee Uninstaller

Once you remove MacAfee, install Microsoft's Security Essentials.

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Just out of curiosity, you are not on a home computer that is set up with parental controls or on a business or college computer that has certain sites blocked under policy are you? If so, you shouldn't be asking us how to get around such blocks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

yeah mcafee and norton are the scabs of the antivirus industry in my opinion, there are cheaper even free applications which are miles better than them.


----------



## piraisudan (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

After uninstallation of mccafee u should delete mccafee supporting files in primary drive(ex:c:\program files\mccafee).after the clean uninstall u should restart the computer.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: URGENT! How to UNINSTALL McAfee Program?*

Also be sure to check that McAffee services have been removed!! As these are usually the culprit for blocking DNS requests.

You can do this by:

1. Press *Windows Key + R* (opens "run" prompt)
2. Type *devmgmt.msc*
3. Device Manager will open, at the top click "view" > "Show hidden devices" 
4. Now click the *+Non-Plug and Play Drivers* tree
5. Check for the following entries (you may delete them if they are still present after running the uninstallation tools):

*mfeapfk
mfeavfk


mfebopk	
mfeclnk
mfeelamk	
mfehidk
mferkdet	
mfetdik
mfewfpk*

Be sure to restart the PC when done


----------

